# Help I have some peacock fry with small black spot...



## john21wall (Jul 18, 2017)

Help I have some peacock fry with small black spot on only theirs heads and is not getting worse or better and is also not spreading so could it be early color spots ?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

What kind of peacocks are they?


----------

